# Wanted: Moderator for the Fibromyalgia Forum



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

I was wondering if anyone felt up to the task of moderating this Fibromyalgia forum? A number of people did send me email with interest in the fall but I unfortunately misplaced their names.The moderator would be responsible for editing/deleting or moving postings. You should be somewhat familiar with the bulletin board.The moderator helps to steer conversations and settle any disputes.If this is something that interests you then please email me at ibs###ibsgroup.org.Thanks,Jeff


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

I would like to inquire again if anyone feels up to this challenge.Please send me email if interested.Jeff


----------

